# Monsters in Hot Rods and other cool stuff...



## Auroranut

Here ya go guys!!
Let's see some of that fantastic t-shirt, sticker, and poster art!!

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

*Here's a couple from my '65 ROTH Coloring Book ...

 

...and 1 from my late friend Gary Pritchet



*


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

Remember it all started from a mouse... oops I mean a RAT....


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

heres one of my favs from Johnny Ace.... hodad


----------



## weldonmc

That is a great one! I've lived in the Dallas/Ft. Worth are all of my life and have never been around any Surfers or their culture ...I have always wondered what "KUK" stood for?


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

I think its slang for "KOOK"


----------



## Marko

An original Johhny Ace. Personalized with my favorite coffe shop, Tim Hortons, the Buffalo Sabres button and the YMCA, where I hang around.


----------



## Mark McGovern

This is all I have, but the model did appear in a book about Ed Roth's art.


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

son of "Stingray Fink" by Johnny Ace...


----------



## rkoenn

I remember when I was somewhere around 8-10 years old back in the early 60s there was a teen ager down the street who was airbrushing T-shirts with characters and hot rods like this. He was very good and my parents bought me one of his shirts. Back then that was a simple and inexpensive treasure (we didn't have loads of money to spend), nowadays too many kids are only happy with a new iPhone or iPod or some such expensive gadget. You know you are getting old when it is nice to reminisce on simpler, cheaper times.


----------



## Mark McGovern

Hah? Wha - ?

Tuesday.


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

here are a few other artists work I like...

Dave "Big" Deal









George Trosley









Steve Austin









Dirty Donny









Von Franco


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Hey - That last one by Von Franco (Dynotones!)- I'd like that in a Styrene kit!!! Music... Surfing... Those were the days...

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## weldonmc

*These are from a '65 ROTH Coloring Book...*


----------



## weldonmc

*More Fink pictures from '65...*


----------



## weldonmc

*I have been a member on another Internet group of FINKSTERS for several years at* *EdRothWorld.com.* *You can follw this link to see what's going on there too ...lots of pictures ...several FORUMS including ANOUNCEMENTS, ED ROTH, RAT FINK, SHOW CARS AND TRIKES, MONSTER ART, and a few others:** http://www.edrothworld.com/home/*


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

Very cool... how long does it normally take for them to activate your account?


----------



## weldonmc

*Heck ...I thought it was immediately ...I'll check and see hauntfreaks ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*A PhotoShop drawing of my '72 El Camino done by a fellow FINKSTER Jack Lister*


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

very cool Weldon... it reminded me of this... one of my hobbies is RC Crawlers... so I made this to use as an avatar on crawler forums...


----------



## weldonmc

*Man ...that is too cool. I wished I could do that. I bet the program and the ability to use it is pretty hard to catch on to isn't it?*


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

I've been a graphic designer at a small sign shop for over 15yrs... an I've been using Photoshop and Illustrator just as long or longer... so I been learning a little everyday... 

to tell you the truth I love your color pencil work I've seen... I think its awesome!!
I would love to see Roth's "Mad Modeler Fink" colored by you....


----------



## weldonmc

*Thank you Sir! I worked with AutoCad for almost that long and I know what you mean about still learning ...thought of something or a different way to do something everyday and I loved it.

I do have "Mad Modeler" colored. I am constantly coloring them to relax and clear my head. I often redo them and this one is in that line ...I think I can select my colors a little better next time.

 

*


----------



## deadmanincfan

Geez, Weldon, is there anything Fink-related you DON'T do well? I doubt it, buddy!


----------



## weldonmc

*Ha James! ...I do get alot of enjoyment playing with this stuff ...Thanks!*


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

why would I even think you didnt color that one to...lol very cool

heres another "Stingray Fink"...it was used for the "Wham-O Wheelie Bar" ad....


----------



## weldonmc

*I remember seeing those in Western Auto Stores when I was a kid. I never knew anyone that was fortunate enough to afford to have one on their bicycle in my neck of the woods back then. I had to make my little brother a Stingray from an old 20" bike I got out of someone's trash ...he was happy with it! Super Balls had just came out too ...they would bounce like nuthin' you had ever seen.*


----------



## rkoenn

weldonmc said:


> *I remember seeing those in Western Auto Stores when I was a kid. I never knew anyone that was fortunate enough to afford to have one on their bicycle in my neck of the woods back then. I had to make my little brother a Stingray from an old 20" bike I got out of someone's trash ...he was happy with it! Super Balls had just came out too ...they would bounce like nuthin' you had ever seen.*


Right, and we weren't poor or anything but I remember that only one kid in the neighborhood even got a "real" banana seat bike. He was the rich kid. I kind of envied him but my standard bike was fine and I never complained. I spent most of my lawn mowing money on plastic models and specifically remember having an Aurora Superman, which I painted with Pactra namels on the front door step, some Weird-ohs and Silly Surfers, Aurora Witch, quite a few cars including the Munsters Koach and Dragula, and a huge hot rodded Model-T type coach. Simpler times and you didn't need to spend too much money to have fun. My model shelf on the wall above my bed had removable tips in the hollow bamboo corner rods and I would, thinking I was getting away with something lol, stash marshmallows and chocolate chips in there so I could have them when I wanted. I don't imagine I would have gotten into trouble but it was still my secret stash. And superballs! We would take them down into the basement shop in the junior high and bounce them up and down the stairs. Problem was there was an opening in the stair well that actually went under the school, which you could go under if you were daring, and some of those super balls ended up down under the school.


----------



## mcdougall

weldonmc said:


> *I remember seeing those in Western Auto Stores when I was a kid. I never knew anyone that was fortunate enough to afford to have one on their bicycle in my neck of the woods back then. I had to make my little brother a Stingray from an old 20" bike I got out of someone's trash ...he was happy with it! Super Balls had just came out too ...they would bounce like nuthin' you had ever seen.*


Dudes...I still have mine :thumbsup:








Still bouncing like crazy!!!
Mcdee


----------



## weldonmc

*Great stories guys ...yours really bring back some good memories of those times for me. 

A friend of mine buys old houses ...goes through them ...cleaning, fixing, and replacing things ...then resells them. He told me the number one thing he finds under the floors and in the walls are Superballs and right behind those are old coins.*


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

thought you guys might enjoy this....


----------



## Auroranut

I can't play it. It's apparently a private video....

Chris.


----------



## spawndude

mcdougall said:


> Dudes...I still have mine :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bouncing like crazy!!!
> Mcdee


I can still remember the smell!!! (yes, i'm weird)

Then they came out with different colors (red and blue??) and smaller sizes.


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

try now...


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks hauntfreaks- much better!!:thumbsup:
I have to go out and paint a car right now but I'll watch it ASAP.
Cheers mate.

Chris.


----------



## RC-Archer

That was fun to watch.


----------



## Auroranut

That was great!! Cool monsters!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Thanks for posting it mate!

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

Thanks for posting that, hf.c!


----------



## Duck Fink

Man I have been missing out! You have some cool stuff there Hauntfreaks. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

no prob... 

here a cool shot... looks like Ed was playing with some slot car bodies??....


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

oh yeah and something new to my collection... life size cutout of "Slot-Nut" and some big dork standing next to him... lol :drunk:


----------



## Hooty

Where did you find that? No, not the dork!:freak: The Slot Nut cut out.

Hooty


----------



## bizzarobrian

*3 Aurora style box art coming soon.*

I`ll post them when done & will be selling shirts & prints.Original Grey armor Iron Man,The Green Slime & Frankenstein vs King Kong.Also working on a new monster hot rod but I`m keeping the character under wraps till it`s done.I love doing this stuff.

All the stuff I`ve seen here so far is amazing.Keep it coming.


----------



## mcdougall

mcdougall said:


> Dudes...I still have mine :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bouncing like crazy!!!
> Mcdee


Remember this old ad?





Mcdee:wave:


----------



## hauntfreaks.com




----------



## hauntfreaks.com

More....


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

It's all coolness!!!


----------



## razorwyre1

i actually had the pleasure of having dinner with god... er, um... big daddy himself way back in 1990 when we were negotiating a license with him. 

id love to do more roth stuff!


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

you have to love this one.... awesome...


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

*Wade Goes To Disney*

ok... so after looking at all Weldons awesome Roth models.... my girl and I decided to give a monster model a try (our first monster model)... I picked Weird-Ohs "Wade-a-Minut"... because I had a couple of them... first I glued and worked out the seams.... I lost alot of the texture on the arms from sanding the seams...so I used my demel to scribe the hair texture back.... one other thing I didnt like was the factory pupils, so I ground them down smooth and relocated them to where the pupil should be... primed everything with Krylon gray primer... all the skin was painted a bright green and highlighted with yellow....then gave him dirty blond hair... after everything was painted it was stained with red mahogany and whipped off (al la Weldon)... we didnt like the ghetto baseball hat look so I cut the visor off and made some Mickey Mouse ears with sheet styrene.... now the theme evolved into "Wade goes to Disney"... my girl painted the watch face to look like a Mickey watch... she also detailed the vest with Mickey pin... after everything was dry it all was hit with matte clear coat... eyes, teeth, tongue and watch face was shined up using fingernail polish...... after all that it all was glued together to complete.... ok so here are some pics.. please dont be to hard... its our first...


----------



## Auroranut

That is an excellent first monster model hauntfreaks!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Great change of theme too. I love the watch and mouse ears, and that last pic (in font of Disneyland) is cool!!
Very well done!!

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

GREAT job on Wade! I love the modifications and also really like the pic at Disneyland! Your girl friend did a great job on that watch face, I can hardly see it let alone paint something that small :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing, I look forward to seeing your next collaboration!


----------



## Von Franco

Awesome Job Wade, Likes I dig.......................


----------



## weldonmc

*EXCELLENT work and some really cool ideas brought in to play with this WADE A. MINUT build. The Disneyland theme was done perfectly ...love the Mickey Mouse ears and personalized "WADE", the Mickey watch face, and the repositioned pupils pull it all together. I can't wait to see more!

Weldon*


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

thanks for all the kind words... it was a fun model to build... hope to do something new soon...


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

A friend of mine sent me these pics of a model he found at his dads... his dad built it in 1965 (its dated on the base)... anyone know what this monster model is??



















sorry for the crap pics... I'm asking for better ones...


----------



## Zombie_61

That is easily of the best Wade A. Minut build-ups I've seen. It's even better knowing you and your daughter worked on it. _Really_ well done! :thumbsup:



hauntfreaks.com said:


> ... anyone know what this monster model is??


That's "Big Wheeler", one of the Lindy Loonys kits produced by Lindberg in (I think) the 60s.


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

lol... before this goes any farther ... "my girl" is my girl friend of 10yrs.... lol... man it was some funny sh*t when I showed her the comments.... anyway... thanks for the comments.... 

Zombie thats for the ID on that model... I'll pass it along....


----------



## Zombie_61

hauntfreaks.com said:


> lol... before this goes any farther ... "my girl" is my girl friend of 10yrs.... lol... man it was some funny s*** when I showed her the comments.... anyway... thanks for the comments...


First, you really want to edit your post before a moderator sees it--four-letter words are strictly against the rules here.

Second, sorry for the misunderstanding. Still, I think it's cool that your girl worked on it with you. Nice teamwork!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Dat's some sweet conversion work! Very original! :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

*This idea and drawing came from my late friend Gary Pritchett. He loved Rat Fink and often drew these at night while working as a security guard. Gary also made several FINK models taken from decals ROTH made in the 60's ie: Chicken Shift, Bad News, Race?, Hey Baby ...he was quite the FINKSTER artist and a great friend ...I miss him ...Weldon

*


----------



## hedorah59

That is a really cool piece of artwork, Weldon. Gary sounds like he was a cool guy, I am sorry I never had the chance to make his acquaintance.


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks Kirk ...I met Gary from my work on Rat Fink models and the Internet. I knew him for a little more than 4 years ...what an interesting guy ...I learned allot about Roth and Finks from him. *

CHICKEN SHIFT...

















Hey Baby...


----------



## hedorah59

Those are great! I especially dig the Chicken Shift :thumbsup:


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

heres one by Dirty Donny.....


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

one of my other hobbies is Slot Car Drag Racing.... I had a friend build me a new travel box.... and since I'm in the sign business, I decided to wrap it in a Ed Roth monster theme...


----------



## hedorah59

That is just too cool, hauntfreaks! :thumbsup:


----------



## aurora fan

Haunt f, that is by far the coolest hobbybox I've seen. I race Thunderjets. I feel...inspired! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Shovelheadclyde

Marko said:


> An original Johhny Ace. Personalized with my favorite coffe shop, Tim Hortons, the Buffalo Sabres button and the YMCA, where I hang around.


Oldy but goody. Love the pic


----------

